# Sand blasting , yes no?



## Dirtvelo (Jun 23, 2021)

I have a 1940 schwinn that has a couple layers of paint, is it ok to media blast if so what would be best sand. Glass, beads ect


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 23, 2021)

Are you going to be the one doing the blasting?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2021)

I like glass or walnut. Sand can be a little rough especially on sheet metal. If its just a frame/fork then it probably don't matter a whole lot unless you go with a coarse grit.


----------



## Dirtvelo (Jun 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Are you going to be the one doing the blasting?



Yes, do you have any tips?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 24, 2021)

I would suggest removing the paint slowly and meticulously to see what is underneath with assorted abrasives or chemicals... many different techniques can be found for this here.. there have been quite a few bikes with crummy repaints brought back to original on this forum. you may be sandblasting half the value of your bike away.

do you have a blast cabinet? if not how would you recover the media if you use Walnuts or glass bead? it could get expensive.

I did a Mustang on a rotisseiry once and spent more time sweeping sand than blasting.

sand would be OK for bike parts, even sheet metal. the problems with blasting sheet metal mostly occur on big panels like cars, and mostly from careless people. racks and chainguards should be OK, some fenders may be thinner metal and require a bit more care.

I have had great success stripping bikes to bare metal using an 8" wire wheel in my buffer. that's how I'd do it. something about sand in my butt crack just bothers me.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jun 24, 2021)

I agree with seeing what's underneath  first but if it's really crusty and through the paint glass will leave the metal nice and smooth
and ready for paint .
The place where I used to blast big stuff shut down so I have been using chemical stripper .
I lather it on leave out in the hot sun on my repair stand then blast it off with my pressure washer .
Repeat as needed .
Beats the hell out of scraping it off and is quick and easy .
After that I give it a good cleaning and rub it down with some coarse steel wool .


----------



## buickmike (Jun 24, 2021)

I mainly use our blasting cabinet for cleaning carbon off exhaust valves. But now the ceramic nozzles + attaching brass collet are worn and no longer concentrate the blast into a pin point. I have cleaned frame and fenders .Should you allow the force to linger lets say on a sticker residue. The sand will remove surround metal and leave the residue as high spot. A frame will require a lot of movement in cabinet. Also the sandblast is just like a paint spray Farther away and steady movement leaves the best even surface.Finally the media shold be new and clean.


----------



## Thee (Jun 24, 2021)

Nothing beats hand sanding you learn every nook & cranny of the body of your affection hahaha but I’m gonna blast this one


----------



## Craig Allen (Jun 25, 2021)

Molasses works too!


----------

